# New to this forum



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

New to this forum, but not to bodybuilding. Been a son of iron for 6+ years now and stepping on stage for the first time this November. Tried competing last year, but I tore my rotator cuff a week into prep and couldnt do any lifting! Looking for advanced discussion, feel free to pm me if you have any questions

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome Windycityamateur......


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Bigjoegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 10, 2014)

howdy


----------



## KeithO54 (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome Bro.
I'm 54 y/o and been on the iron for about 8 years serouisly dedicated. Good luck on the stage bro. Want to try the masters thing ( old mo-Fers division)one day, we'll see. Anyway, good luck bro. Love the lifestyle of the gym/iron/etc.
Stay Healthy my friend,
Keith O steeltowniron


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## TheFrenchie (Mar 21, 2014)

welcome


----------

